# creature



## justincredible (May 2, 2019)

hi guys. I just noticed this walking around the substrate in the bottom of my planted guppy aquarium. does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Dragonfly nymph, predator. 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, time to hunt it down or it will hunt down your guppy fry or even guppies~~


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Yup you gotta get that out or your small fish will be at risk!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Late to the party but couldn't help but notice this was a damselfly larvae, not a dragonfly. Still a predator, but nearly as dangerous as a dragonfly.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Agree, damselfly nymph not dragonfly nymph.


----------

